# Looking for better results



## pallofsmoke (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello! I recently bought a Camp Chef Smoke Vault and have had 2 ok and 2 very good smokes. I've got two general questions that I hope will help me consistently get better results.

How do I achieve and maintain the temperature I'm looking for? I'm thinking ceramic heat bricks, but am open to other suggestions. 

How do I get and keep clean smoke going? After reading some forums, I now know I "over smoked" the first couple of times. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 7, 2020)

Get an A-maze-n smoker to get clean smoke for your smoke vault.


 SmokinAl
  may chime in with some advise on consistent temps, I think he has a smoke vault.
Welcome to the Forum...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 7, 2020)

Not trying to be a smart ass, but reducing the amount of chips you use and/or cutting back on the time you're producing smoke will do it.  You'll just have to experiment on time and amount until you hit the magic number for the amount of smoke you want in your food.
Also, as said, an AMNPS or Tube will make a bid difference, plus you won't have to add more chips constantly.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 7, 2020)

Yup trail and error until you reach what you are looking for. Keep notes.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2020)

I use a combo of lava rocks & water in the water pan, and that seems to help with consistent temps. I have had mine for about 8 or 9 years & I can tell just by looking at the flame where the temp will settle in at. I use the SV more than my other smokers, just because it’s so easy to use & clean. And it gives good smoke flavor. You can be smoking 5 minutes after you decide to smoke something. With my WSM, and my Lang it takes some work to get them ready to go. But you can’t beat the flavor of the meat that the Lang cooks!
Al


----------



## jcoleman66 (Oct 8, 2020)

pallofsmoke said:


> Hello! I recently bought a Camp Chef Smoke Vault and have had 2 ok and 2 very good smokes. I've got two general questions that I hope will help me consistently get better results.
> 
> How do I achieve and maintain the temperature I'm looking for? I'm thinking ceramic heat bricks, but am open to other suggestions.
> 
> ...



One thing to keep in mind also is that meat will stop absorbing smoke at around 165.  So once you get to that point you can crank the heat a bit and not worry about the smoke as much.  This is also the point where you will hit the "stall",  the internal temp will stop climbing as the meat sweats and cools.  You can wait it out and it will start to climb or you can wrap and use the Texas crutch.  Folks have opinions both ways. 

Cookin is an experiment...   try different things, but don't change to much at one time.  Like mentioned here, keep a log.  It really helps.


----------



## pallofsmoke (Oct 13, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Not trying to be a smart ass, but reducing the amount of chips you use and/or cutting back on the time you're producing smoke will do it.  You'll just have to experiment on time and amount until you hit the magic number for the amount of smoke you want in your food.
> Also, as said, an AMNPS or Tube will make a bid difference, plus you won't have to add more chips constantly.
> Gary


I'm thankful for the specific advice, thanks so much!


----------

